# Britt Hagedorn Wallpaper x2



## Dukenuke (15 Apr. 2011)

*Hallihallo*

Habe hier mal 2 Wallis von der schönen *Britt* gemacht.
Beide Bilder haben eine Auflösung von 1680x1050px.

Beim ersten Bild habe ich als Hintergrund ein Nachtbild (passt besser zum festl. Outfit) von Ihrer Geburtsstadt Hamburg gewählt.






Das zweite Bild ist vom Hintergrund ganz simpel gehalten, damit nichts vom "netten Lächeln" ablenkt.






*Viel Spaß mit den Bildern!*​
*


----------



## Brittfan (15 Apr. 2011)

Vielen Dank, für sexy Britt!!


----------



## Rolli (15 Apr. 2011)

:thx: dir für die Wallis von Britt


----------



## distinct (16 Apr. 2011)

danke


----------



## dumbas (16 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## frank63 (16 Apr. 2011)

Hamburg im Hintergrund ist klasse....


----------



## ddp (17 Apr. 2011)

danke


----------



## MeBig (20 Apr. 2011)

britt ist geil


----------



## sammy_25 (8 Mai 2011)

Super Bilder. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## G3GTSp (21 Juli 2011)

tolle walls ,danke


----------



## congo64 (21 Juli 2011)

:thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juli 2011)

:thx: für die Wallis


----------



## Spritzer666 (23 Juli 2011)

Wäre noch geiler,wenn Britt ein kurzes Kleid tragen würde und ihre Beine zeigt


----------



## fredclever (28 Juli 2011)

Danke für die nette Britt


----------



## vagabund (29 Juli 2011)

Schöne Arbeit. Danke für Britt.:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2011)

gute Arbeit


----------



## Geilomatt (29 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## mathi666 (29 Juli 2011)

thx, Britt is Hammer! gut gemacht:thx:


----------



## kirchberger (12 Jan. 2013)

danke für die pics!


----------

